# Upside Down Delight



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's what the first picture reminds me of.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Cute!! Ollie's beside me asleep....on his back!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:Oh Sue. Upside Down Delight indeed. Little Hannah looks so stinkin' cute. I keep turning my head around to see her. And that third photo is my favorite. That's got to be your Valentine's Day card.:heart::heart:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh so sweet! Cosy is asleep beside me even while I scream for the Rangers! Go Rangers! Go Rangers!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What great shots. Love Hannah so much and she is very photogenic


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Little Hannah is just to precious...please keep the pics coming...just love them. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, upside down, right side up, She is a beauty!!!! Oh l love thos pics. She is gorgeous and adorable all in one.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh my gosh, she is soooooooooo cute!!! LOVE THESE PICS! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love those piccies,she's so beautiful. Love that coy look as she's laying down...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hannah is such a beautiful little girl, upside or rightside up, what a little beauty.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hannah -- Upside down or right side up -- you are one GORGEOUS fluff. I just love looking at your pics.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, lovely lighting on her. Hannah is so pretty :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh boy Sue I love these photos of Hannah. She is a delight for sure which ever way she's pointed. I just love it when our Malts sleep like that too. Now in the last picture I think her little black lips are puckered up just waiting for my kiss.:wub: Here you go Hannah sweetie.:smootch: xxxxxxxxxx

btw I love Hannah's pretty red velvet bow.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That is it Sue, you are killing me here!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta pack and come over to your place!!!!! I will start by grabbing this girl (awwwwwwwwwwwwh I can't stand looking at these photos without being able to grab and hug) ... Then I will grab the Smarty Boo ... Then you will have to chase me in order to have them back  
Oh my, I really don't know what I will do if I was able to reach them. 

LOVED these pictures; pure delight! All of them <3 especially the third. It makes a great profile picture.

Thanks for my morning delight

Hugs
Kat


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sue, your darling girl takes my breath away!! I don't play favourites, but if I did .... well ........ Dakota might get upset! LOL


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

munchkn8835 said:


> Cute!! Ollie's beside me asleep....on his back!


Thanks



Snowbody said:


> :wub::wub::wub:Oh Sue. Upside Down Delight indeed. Little Hannah looks so stinkin' cute. I keep turning my head around to see her. And that third photo is my favorite. That's got to be your Valentine's Day card.:heart::heart:


Thanks Susan,hope you didn't hurt your neck. 



Cosy said:


> Oh so sweet! Cosy is asleep beside me even while I scream for the Rangers! Go Rangers! Go Rangers!


Thanks



Johita said:


> What great shots. Love Hannah so much and she is very photogenic


Thank you, she's a ham when I get the camera out.



mary-anderson said:


> Little Hannah is just to precious...please keep the pics coming...just love them. :wub:


Thanks Mary



allheart said:


> Oh my gosh, upside down, right side up, She is a beauty!!!! Oh l love thos pics. She is gorgeous and adorable all in one.


Thank you Christene


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg those photos are seriously just too cute!! she just loves the camera doesnt she and it obviously loves her!  what a gorgeous girl xx


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

So beautiful! The scarlet really plays up her ice white color.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Little Hannah is gorgeous!:wub: I love, love, love these pics. She looks like a little flirt. Does she know how to work the camera, or what?!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Sue, I think these are my very favorite pictures so far!!!! Hannah is such a doll baby.....she's so very photogenic! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

she really is so adorable!!!! I agree ith Sue - Photo #3 should be a Valentine's Day card!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue, these have to be the cutest pictures ever! I love your upside down Hannah. That girl is precious!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, could she be any cuter...beautiful girl.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Hannah is stunning - That sweet, sweet face.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Love that little Hannah!! She is beautiful from any angle!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a treat!!!! Loooove the shots of beautiful Hannah!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is beautiful - lover he bow too


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hannah is such a precious girl, I just want to eat her!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just love seeing pictures of Hannah, upside down or right side up!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hannah is so precious at any angle! :wub: She's such a beautiful little girl, Sue! She makes my heart melt everytime I see her. :tender: I LOVE her in red! :heart:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww those are adorable!!! I love when Nelson looks upside down like that, but I never NEVER have the camera around. I'm going to have to just start leaving it out. How did you catch her doing it??


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh my gosh, she is soooooooooo cute!!! LOVE THESE PICS! :wub:


Thanks Stacy



michellerobison said:


> I love those piccies,she's so beautiful. Love that coy look as she's laying down...


Thanks Michelle. She does look a bit coy, she was trying to keep up with me as I walked around her.



mysugarbears said:


> Hannah is such a beautiful little girl, upside or rightside up, what a little beauty.:wub:


Thanks Debbie



Lacie's Mom said:


> Hannah -- Upside down or right side up -- you are one GORGEOUS fluff. I just love looking at your pics.


Thanks Lynn



silverhaven said:


> Beautiful pictures, lovely lighting on her. Hannah is so pretty :wub:


Thanks, she was laying in the natural lighting coming from the outside door.



Dixie's Mama said:


> Oh boy Sue I love these photos of Hannah. She is a delight for sure which ever way she's pointed. I just love it when our Malts sleep like that too. Now in the last picture I think her little black lips are puckered up just waiting for my kiss.:wub: Here you go Hannah sweetie.:smootch: xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> btw I love Hannah's pretty red velvet bow.


Thanks Elaine, that punker was meant for you & Miss Dixie. I love that bow too.You have to get one for Dixie ya know.



Katkoota said:


> That is it Sue, you are killing me here!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta pack and come over to your place!!!!! I will start by grabbing this girl (awwwwwwwwwwwwh I can't stand looking at these photos without being able to grab and hug) ... Then I will grab the Smarty Boo ... Then you will have to chase me in order to have them back
> Oh my, I really don't know what I will do if I was able to reach them.
> 
> LOVED these pictures; pure delight! All of them <3 especially the third. It makes a great profile picture.
> ...


Thanks Kat. Let me know when you're coming back to the U.S, so I can hide Boo & Hannah. LOL But you have to bring Snowy & Crystal with you & you'll have worry about me sneaking away with them.



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Sue, your darling girl takes my breath away!! I don't play favourites, but if I did .... well ........ Dakota might get upset! LOL


Thanks Jacqui, sweet Dakota knows she's number #1 but thanks for the lovely compliment.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Sue what beautiful photos of an adorable little girl, Hannah is a total little doll :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So cute Sue! I love upside down puppies.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

O-M-G!!! There is just way too much cuteness in this thread!!! Your Hannah is such a special one. I love all the pics, but 3 and 4 are to-die-for. Please give that girl a million and one kisses for me. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: Love, love, LOVE!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

bellasmummy said:


> omg those photos are seriously just too cute!! she just loves the camera doesnt she and it obviously loves her!  what a gorgeous girl xx


Thank you. Yes, Hannah & the camera have become good friends by now. She's quite a little poser.



bonsmom said:


> So beautiful! The scarlet really plays up her ice white color.


Thank you. 



aprilb said:


> Little Hannah is gorgeous!:wub: I love, love, love these pics. She looks like a little flirt. Does she know how to work the camera, or what?!:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks, yes, she's a flirt & works it for the camera.LOL



The A Team said:


> Oh Sue, I think these are my very favorite pictures so far!!!! Hannah is such a doll baby.....she's so very photogenic! :wub:


Thanks Pat, they're my favorite too, especially the first one.



Hunter's Mom said:


> she really is so adorable!!!! I agree ith Sue - Photo #3 should be a Valentine's Day card!


Thanks Erin, I'll save that picture for valentines day.



njdrake said:


> Sue, these have to be the cutest pictures ever! I love your upside down Hannah. That girl is precious!! :wub:


Thanks Jane, upside down Hannah sends liplicks.



Kara said:


> Oh my gosh, could she be any cuter...beautiful girl.


Thanks Kara


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Hannah is stunning - That sweet, sweet face.





princessre said:


> Love that little Hannah!! She is beautiful from any angle!!





k/c mom said:


> Ohhhh, what a treat!!!! Loooove the shots of beautiful Hannah!!!





dwerten said:


> she is beautiful - lover he bow too





phesty said:


> Hannah is such a precious girl, I just want to eat her!





Ladysmom said:


> I just love seeing pictures of Hannah, upside down or right side up!





suzimalteselover said:


> Hannah is so precious at any angle! :wub: She's such a beautiful little girl, Sue! She makes my heart melt everytime I see her. :tender: I LOVE her in red! :heart:


 
Thank you all for such nice comments for Hannah.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> Awww those are adorable!!! I love when Nelson looks upside down like that, but I never NEVER have the camera around. I'm going to have to just start leaving it out. How did you catch her doing it??


Thanks. Hannah was "making her bed" & then she stretched out upside down, so I grabbed the camera & just walked around her taking shots. Easiest photos I ever took.



Scoobydoo said:


> Omg Sue what beautiful photos of an adorable little girl, Hannah is a total little doll :wub:


Thanks Janet



sassy's mommy said:


> So cute Sue! I love upside down puppies.


Thanks Pat



lovesophie said:


> O-M-G!!! There is just way too much cuteness in this thread!!! Your Hannah is such a special one. I love all the pics, but 3 and 4 are to-die-for. Please give that girl a million and one kisses for me. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: Love, love, LOVE!!!


Thanks Sarah, I'll start on all those kisses right away.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Absolutely precious!!!!!!! Beautiful even upside down!!!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww the little princess still looks beautiful even when she's upside down!! I love her red bow! it's so elegant and also Christmasy :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, so precious!!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Miss Hannah...I swear you get more beautiful with every picture I see. Is that even possible?! Gosh she is such a stunner. Great photos!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

yukki said:


> Absolutely precious!!!!!!! Beautiful even upside down!!!!!





yeagerbum said:


> aww the little princess still looks beautiful even when she's upside down!! I love her red bow! it's so elegant and also Christmasy :wub:





mfa said:


> awww, so precious!!:wub:





mom2bijou said:


> Miss Hannah...I swear you get more beautiful with every picture I see. Is that even possible?! Gosh she is such a stunner. Great photos!


Thanks so much for the lovely compliments for Hannah.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wonderful pictures of a gorgeous fluff!! :wub:


----------

